# MPG on GTO?



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

I was looking into getting a GTO but MPG is going to play a role. I know it's a V8 and a huge engine, but what are you guys averaging? How many miles do you have until you have to fill up etc?

I had an Mazda RX-8 and I would have to fill up at around 230miles and that's driving like a grandma (shifting at 3.5k every shift in a 9.5k redline car) and I was getting around 16.5-17MPG and it didn't even put out that much power in comparison to a GTO or 350Z etc.

Let me know your average MPG, how many miles you've driven when you fill up and your driving style, are you constantly flooring it and still getting better gas mileage than my 8? Are you driving conservative? etc etc.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

others will reply but type up in the search field MPG and the thread we had a while back should pop up.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I get around 17.4 city and that punching it here and there, on average about 300mile till empty.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

lets hope GTODEALER dont post in here, it will give this guy a bad impression.


----------



## derf (Aug 3, 2004)

My mileage depends on two factors: City/Highway and Responsible Adult/Adolescent.

When I'm driving like a responsible adult, my city/highway numbers are in the neighborhood of 17-18/25-28.

When I'm driving like an adolescent, I don't keep track because I'm afraid of what I'll see...


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Sorry, for not using search function lol.

But yeah, my 8 was pathetic for MPG/power. It would get 16.5-17mpg fill up around 230-240miles and that was driving like a grandma. The gearing on the 8 was horrible for highway, in 6th gear, crusing at 75mpg was around 4-4.3k and the second set of fuel gates opened up at 3750rpm. The 8's tank is only 13-14gallons though, so might be a reason why I would have to gas up basically every week.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

It said on the window sticker 16 city and 24 highway, I wonder how they determine the driving style though? I mean if your on the highway with a lead foot Im sure it wouldnt be 24


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

The type of driving I would do is going to mostly be 70/30 city/highway. Driving and shifting at low RPM's but every now getting on it for some fun. From what I've read, most people are getting around 15-16mpg in city and around 20-23 in highway. With my type of driving, do you think I'd be able to reach better gas mileage than my 8?

I will accept 17-18mpg in the GTO over 17-18mpg in my 8 because the GTO is 350-400hp compared to an 8 which is 238 (180 to the wheels!) and it's getting the same mileage as the GTO?!?


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

or if you draft a semi for 200 miles.

*whistle*


----------



## nitrogirl (Jul 4, 2005)

djray77 said:


> It said on the window sticker 16 city and 24 highway, I wonder how they determine the driving style though? I mean if your on the highway with a lead foot Im sure it wouldnt be 24


Driving back from California a couple weeks ago, I was getting 23 mpg going 85-90mph the whole way. That's pretty decent AND it was fun!
But really, this is a car you would enjoy even if the gas mileage sucked. The roar of the engine makes me forget the price at the pump. :seeya:


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

then again, having nitrogirl as a driver of your ride can make ANYONE forget about gas prices!


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

HardHitter said:


> I was looking into getting a GTO but MPG is going to play a role. I know it's a V8 and a huge engine, but what are you guys averaging? How many miles do you have until you have to fill up etc?
> 
> I had an Mazda RX-8 and I would have to fill up at around 230miles and that's driving like a grandma (shifting at 3.5k every shift in a 9.5k redline car) and I was getting around 16.5-17MPG and it didn't even put out that much power in comparison to a GTO or 350Z etc.
> 
> Let me know your average MPG, how many miles you've driven when you fill up and your driving style, are you constantly flooring it and still getting better gas mileage than my 8? Are you driving conservative? etc etc.



My car isn't broke-in yet, but I'm getting about 21mpg [70% hwy]


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

On the highway on a 200 mile trip I get 22mpg. I live 5 miles from work. Normal driving I get 13.3MPG. The worst I got was 12MPG. Good thing gas prices are dropping.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

19.4 All city driving to and from work. Big improvement in economy as the mileage builds compared to when it was new. 

PS I dont run my A/C.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

wow, maybe the auto guys DO get better gas mileage.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

when I was done racing the mountain pass lastnight .. I looked at the MPG meter and it said 11.2 ... LMFAO... prolly gets far better then that but as far as Drifting goes ... um ya.... hmm I think my meter is wacky .... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

drifting is a GREAT sport, takes a lot of practice to get right though.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm at 4,900 mi. and I've averaged 16 mpg city and highway. That's twice what my 68 used to get. So I'm pleased with that.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

I get between 18 and 19.5 depending if i let the car warm up in the cold New England mornings.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

Just checked mine after I filled up.

24.2mpg!! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2005)

thats quite impressive!


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

Are these highway MPG or what? Cause the GTO is destroying what my 8 would get. What kind of mileage are you guys getting for 70/30 city/highway driving and how many miles are you at when you fill up?

For those out there driving economically (basically to get the best mpg) what is your mpg and how are you driving to get that?

What I am asking is, if I get a GTO, am I able to drive like a grandma and shift at like 2-3k and get 19-20mpg or so in the city?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

HardHitter said:


> Are these highway MPG or what? Cause the GTO is destroying what my 8 would get. What kind of mileage are you guys getting for 70/30 city/highway driving and how many miles are you at when you fill up?
> 
> For those out there driving economically (basically to get the best mpg) what is your mpg and how are you driving to get that?
> 
> What I am asking is, if I get a GTO, am I able to drive like a grandma and shift at like 2-3k and get 19-20mpg or so in the city?



My 24+mpg was about 70% highway...and I drove just normal, not like my grandma. But I did put my foot into it several times [entry ramps, etc...]


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> My 24+mpg was about 70% highway...and I drove just normal, not like my grandma. But I did put my foot into it several times [entry ramps, etc...]



Entry ramps are fun. Except when the boys in blue are coming over the hill behind you. Happened to me twice  

"What officer I was just merging. You know...keeping up with traffic."


mine averages 22.3 right now. only have 1200 miles(roughly) on her though. I only run her when someone is next to me. other than that I am boring going down the road. too many tickets.


----------



## HardHitter (Nov 23, 2005)

22.3mpg in highway or mostly city driving?

Basically, I will be keeping rpm's low unless I am taking those on ramps and so forth. In city driving I will always keep rpms low to get best mpg. Will people get > than 18-19mpg city driving if they don't get on it and just drive regular.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I lived 3 miles from work the first year I owned to car and usually got 17 mpg driving it nice and easy.


----------

